# Trumatic 3002 k heater does not spark/light



## romakayak (Jan 28, 2012)

I have bought a LMC motorhome fitted with the above heater but I can't light it. I think I am supposed to push down the control and it's supposed to spark and ignite the burner. Am I missing something? perhaps there should be a small battery inside or does power come from the leasure battery.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am begining to walk better after an accident and would love to take my lady away for a few nights.

thanks in advance


----------



## runnach (Jan 28, 2012)

i am not familiar with your specific model, but a lot do have a battery for ignition

take off cover,battery compartment is bottom left crner as you look at 
the fire
channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 28, 2012)

the covers on trumas can be fiddly to refit, if you are dextrious stick -your fingers under bottom left of firee,you will feel the battery compartment, slide open plastic shutter and replace battery

channa


----------



## romakayak (Jan 28, 2012)

I just went outside in the dark and had another look at the heater. I removed the front cover and at the bottom right there is a small box with a red light on so it must have power coming from the leasure battery.

On the left there is a knob with a long metal rod going down to the base of the heater and I believe this should be pushed down and held down for 10 secs ish but there is no sparking sound still.
I must say I thinks it's an early s 3002k heater with the blower control away from the heater.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...4sTOCg&usg=AFQjCNGFPjAeRDxfoh4790yw6Y9l_sUpYw  ok dont know how to shorten this url there is a battery look at no 23
instructions for heater page 94

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...yfnSBw&usg=AFQjCNHJYmxMiusY20jzmckPqK2v36Sayg


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 28, 2012)

romakayak said:


> I just went outside in the dark and had another look at the heater. I removed the front cover and at the bottom right there is a small box with a red light on so it must have power coming from the leasure battery.
> 
> On the left there is a knob with a long metal rod going down to the base of the heater and I believe this should be pushed down and held down for 10 secs ish but there is no sparking sound still.
> I must say I thinks it's an early s 3002k heater with the blower control away from the heater.



you might have a loose connection on a wire or summat, i'm not clever on these but when mine did it, a wilre had come loose, i undid it all, cleaned up the wires and hey presto, i saw the light lol


----------



## lotty (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a trumatic boiler in my LMC and couldn't get that to light. I had a man out to take a look and after 10 minutes and £20 it just needed turning on and off and a few more attempts at lighting and then it worked, he said its cus I dont use it very often?


----------



## Teutone (Jan 29, 2012)

lotty said:


> I have a trumatic boiler in my LMC and couldn't get that to light. I had a man out to take a look and after 10 minutes and £20 it just needed turning on and off and a few more attempts at lighting and then it worked, he said its cus I dont use it very often?



mine is like this as well after a bottle change. The gas pipe isn't full of gas and the flame safety in the boiler turns the boiler off if the flame doesn't ignite (and no more gas is pushed through the pipe). Need to switch it on 5-6 times sometimes till enough gas has flowed to fully fill the pipe.

But I also had a problem with a non igniting fire on the heating, despite hearing the clicking igniter. Pulled it all apart and found the insulation sleeve of the spark wire crumbling. So the spark could jump about anywhere but the tip where it is supposed to go.


----------



## romakayak (Jan 29, 2012)

Victory

I disconnected the wires from the box with the red light. Re connected them and the light did not come on again, I think it could be a fault/warning light.

Now the heater is going and the fan is blowing warm air around the vehicle but it does stink a bit of wich I think it will burn off after an hour or so.

With all your advice/tips and info etc I was motivated enough to get it working.

Many thanks to you all.

_How does the truma boiler work??_


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 29, 2012)

look at my other thread it is on page 92 it is a pdf file of instruction book i use foxit pdf reader it is freebie and better than adobe


----------



## runnach (Jan 29, 2012)

on the sites, we nickname them traumatics for a reason

glad the op got sorted, this thread embraces the spirit of the forum,

channa


----------



## sinner (Apr 11, 2012)

thank god for this fourm )) sitting freezing my but off no heater  and all it was, a bloody batt lol thanks for the info ))


----------

